# Ratio of Belts



## sparky (Oct 24, 2002)

I would like to see what the ratio of belts held by the people of this forum is. Please use the highest belt you have attained for the poll and vote only once. As for coloured belts the system used by different styles will vary use your own best judgement as to weather or not you fit into Intermediate or Advanced Coloured belts

*These ranks are to be your real life ranks not martial talk ranks* 
Just thought I should clear that up


----------



## JDenz (Oct 24, 2002)

Good poll


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

Modern Arnis

I do other styles with out belts 
Like Submisson Grappling,Wrestling
& others.


----------



## chufeng (Oct 24, 2002)

I guess this poll is OK...but why differentiate above third dan???
With the exception of self-promoted folks, and Belt-mill black belts, anyone above third dan should be able to provide you all with plenty of good information...then again, those most likely to respond with lofty rank are exactly those who you should probably be most leary of...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## sparky (Oct 24, 2002)

For the sake of people without styles that rank would it be agreeable that

less that one year = Beginner
one to three years = Intermidiate
three to five years = Advanced
five to seven years = 1st Black
seven to ten years = 2nd Black
ten to thirteen years = 3rd Black
thirteen to sixteen = 4th Black
sixteen to Twenty = 5th or 6th Black
Twenty to twenty-five = 7th or 8th Black
twenty five and up = 9th or 10th Black


----------



## sparky (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> 
> *I guess this poll is OK...but why differentiate above third dan???
> With the exception of self-promoted folks, and Belt-mill black belts, anyone above third dan should be able to provide you all with plenty of good information...then again, those most likely to respond with lofty rank are exactly those who you should probably be most leary of...
> ...



I don't think I can make changes to the poll once it has been posted.
Since you are not being asked to post your name with your rank I am hoping for unbiased honesty


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 25, 2002)

It's on my sig  LOL Ok, I know. I is a smarty pants hehehehe.


----------



## Angus (Oct 25, 2002)

Sparky, I would say that here in American 25 years might get you somewhere around 5th dan, maybe up to 7th, but not 9th. No way.

Interesting poll, though.


----------



## sparky (Oct 25, 2002)

As an average amongest all arts - what would be the lenght of time in rank between black belt degrees

everybody???


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> *As an average amongest all arts - what would be the lenght of time in rank between black belt degrees
> everybody??? *



In some arts it's just the normal 3 working days for your cheque to clear the bank.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> 
> *As an average amongest all arts - what would be the lenght of time in rank between black belt degrees
> 
> everybody??? *



I've seen a few websites and associations... say that 3yrs is required between Black Belt Degrees.

I have a list of Kenpo guys and their time and rank, maybe this weekend I'll check it against your list to see how it shakes out, but your list seems to be OK, until you group the Black Belt Ranks together at 5/6 etc.  I'd say the formula would alow you to hit 10th in 30years.  

It may be that after 5th or 7th there is really more like 5+ years between stripes and  that may even depend on how many there already are.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Good poll *



It is interesting that most of the MT guys are beginners.  Perhaps not surprising, but interesting to see the poll results. 

Good idea.  Thanks.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 25, 2002)

Im doing my Blue belt grading in Kali in December but for now Im just a plain old Green belt.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *It is interesting that most of the MT guys are beginners.  Perhaps not surprising, but interesting to see the poll results.
> 
> Good idea.  Thanks. *



Most that post in the General MA forum, anyways.


----------



## meni (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *In some arts it's just the normal 3 working days for your cheque to clear the bank.
> *



sad but true 
well said Gou


----------



## Bod (Oct 25, 2002)

In judo you have to beat other black belts of the same rank to get to your next grade. But since the number in each rank thins down the higher you go, you have to wait a while to grade.

Thus it takes a lot longer between grades as you go up.

After 5th Dan they hand out degrees of rank for services to judo, organising competitions and the like, so then you get respect for your dedication to the sport rather than for ability.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 25, 2002)

I think if there 9 or 10th Dan Black belts then I dont think they would be hanging around with us lowely practicionars.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 25, 2002)

Well according to your poll I am a fourth degree blackbelt in American wrestling lol and not a white belt in every art I have studied


----------



## ace (Oct 25, 2002)

Jdenz & i are training partners
When it comes down to it
It has out shined many of the Black Belts i've met.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 25, 2002)

sparky wrote:

"As an average amongest all arts - what would be the lenght of time in rank between black belt degrees everybody???"

In TSD, from 1st to 2nd degree it's 2 years: from 2nd to third, it's 3 years: from 3rd to fourth, it's 4 years .... ect. I donno how TKD does it yet. I know there is a age limit on dan ranks, though.


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

In FMA people get ranked differntly

Some get to ranked faster than others.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 26, 2002)

as karatekid stated above, my TSD school is the same way unless the instructor feels you are ready to test sooner.  nice thread here


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 27, 2002)

i dont know what color my belt is.  the only sash ive ever worn is a black one. ill be going on ten years in the arts altogether.


----------



## fringe_dweller (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> 
> *sparky wrote:
> 
> ...



For us it's around two years from 1st to 2nd. To get to third I know you have to train a student from white to first degree but outside that I'm not really sure. Considering the number of dedicated students here in oz you could wait a while for that 3rd degree


----------



## sparky (Oct 30, 2002)

That sounds like a great idea - if you had a dedicated student to train, how long would it take


----------



## fringe_dweller (Oct 30, 2002)

Depending on the student of course but you're looking at around 5 years.

Respectfully


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 6, 2002)

JDenz I like your "quote" under your name. "A white belt for life." That's so cool


----------



## JDenz (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks always alot to learn.


----------



## sparky (Dec 3, 2002)

This thread seams to have died off, with over 1100 members on this board and only 70 have voted here. It's pretty hard to tell what the real ratio of belts are.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 4, 2002)

All of martial talk seems rather dead latley


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *All of martial talk seems rather dead latley *



You see! He agree's with me!! 

*realises no-one is listening*

:shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> 
> *This thread seams to have died off, with over 1100 members on this board and only 70 have voted here. It's pretty hard to tell what the real ratio of belts are. *



This is an interesting poll. I voted earlier but I need to change my vote, I just learned that I 've been promoted to 1st dan BB...


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 4, 2002)

Congratulations! 

Doesnt mean I wasnt right though.......:shrug:

I need to change my vote too  I've just been given my Blue belt


----------



## JDenz (Dec 4, 2002)

Congrats.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 5, 2002)

Thankyou!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 5, 2002)

No problem


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 2, 2003)

Congrads Cali  I have to change my vote, too. I got my blue belt a week and a half ago.


----------



## SteelShadow (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I think if there 9 or 10th Dan Black belts then I dont think they would be hanging around with us lowely practicionars. *



Dont be surprised to find some 9th or 10th dans here.
A true master is only a master when he never stops being a student.......


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> *As an average amongest all arts - what would be the lenght of time in rank between black belt degrees
> 
> everybody??? *



In some arts the time increases as the stripes do, like say, one year for the second stripe, two for the third...


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *It is interesting that most of the MT guys are beginners.  Perhaps not surprising, but interesting to see the poll results.
> 
> Good idea.  Thanks. *



Not surprising at all, taking into account that there's much more beginners than intermediate, and intermediate than advanced students. The higher you go, the less people that makes it to it.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteelShadow _
> *A true master is only a master when he never stops being a student....... *



Do you mean that I'm a true master?:rofl: :rofl:  I've never stopped being a student. And I guess I'll never stop learning 'til I die, geez...


----------



## SteelShadow (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Do you mean that I'm a true master?:rofl: :rofl:  I've never stopped being a student. And I guess I'll never stop learning 'til I die, geez... *



I dont know are you? 
My post was in regard to a person saying that they didnt think any 9th or 10th dans would be hanging around on this board.I was simply saying even alot of high ranking martial artist look for ways to broaden there training, And learn about other styles so it wouldnt be all that surprising for them to be on this forum.....


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2003)

There are definitely some high-ranking and well-respected martial artists here at MartialTalk. Not all of them are in arts thate ven use belts!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't think everyone voted.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteelShadow _
> *I dont know are you?
> My post was in regard to a person saying that they didnt think any 9th or 10th dans would be hanging around on this board.I was simply saying even alot of high ranking martial artist look for ways to broaden there training, And learn about other styles so it wouldnt be all that surprising for them to be on this forum..... *



No, I'm not.

But learning is not a privilege of true masters, just of curious people.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteelShadow _
> *Dont be surprised to find some 9th or 10th dans here.
> A true master is only a master when he never stops being a student....... *



Point taken :asian:


----------



## fissure (Jan 4, 2003)

It is also important to note that rank doesn't always indicate experience. I myself have been a 2nd Dan for almost 10 yrs. I have lost interest in paying people to evaluate my ability.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Jan 5, 2003)

The problem with linking time training to levels attained is that some folk train a lot more than others in the course of a year.

I was always taught to wait until I was invited to test for promotion, but friends of mine [in other systems] were allowed to apply when they had a certain amount of time under their belt.

If a student of mine asks me for a test, I take that as sign their not ready yet.

Mike.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> *If a student of mine asks me for a test, I take that as sign their not ready yet.
> 
> Mike. *



What if they not only don't ask but decline your offer to test?


----------



## KennethKu (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> ...If a student of mine asks me for a test, I take that as sign their not ready yet....



Why not just let them test and let them pass or fail on their own merit instead of this subjective criteria?

I have a personal bias against subjective criteria.  I also don't like the idea of a set waiting time. None of this is merit based. If people are qualified to pass the test, then they should advance.


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> * I have to change my vote, too. I got my blue belt a week and a half ago. *



congrats to you karatekid...way to go!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Congrads Cali  I have to change my vote, too. I got my blue belt a week and a half ago. *



Well thanks *K-Kid*, and congrats to you too. "Soo Goh Heht Seum Nee Dah", Good Job!   :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 7, 2003)

Cali,

I need to brush up on my Korean .... What did you say? LOL

Anyways, I have to change my vote yet again. I'm in a new school. I donno if they are going to start me at white belt or blue yet (I'm doing a 30 day trial thingy).


----------



## fissure (Jan 7, 2003)

What Martial Art does your new school offer?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Cali,
> 
> I need to brush up on my Korean .... What did you say? LOL
> ...



*K-Kid*, I don't know much Korean, just the basic commands, but, *"Soo Goh Heht Seum Nee Dah"* means good job or good training. 

By the way, IMHO since you've already been training in TKD you should be able to carry over your gup (blue belt) rank to your new dojang if you'll still be training in TKD. Why would they want to start you at the bottom again if you've already earned your current rank by learning the simple TKD basics...


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 8, 2003)

how's the new school KK?  is your man going with you?  fill me in im curious, and best of luck!!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 8, 2003)

From what the assistant instructor said, yes I will be keeping my rank, but I haven't heard that from the master instructor yet.

Fissure, my new school is Tae Kwon Do Moo Duk Kwan.

Shinzu, I LOVE IT! This new dojang ROCKS. My first class was a mixture of stuff .... kicking drills, forms, and joint locks. My second class was all self defense (including joint locks). This is what I was looking for ..... a self defense dojang! It's perfect. And it's cheap (for tuition that is). I am really happy here.

As far as my man, donno yet. I'll keep you posted


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *... I LOVE IT! This new dojang ROCKS. My first class was a mixture of stuff .... kicking drills, forms, and joint locks. My second class was all self defense (including joint locks). This is what I was looking for ..... a self defense dojang! It's perfect. And it's cheap (for tuition that is). I am really happy here.
> *



Fantastic, keep it up! Once you find a place you really like makes it a whole lot better.


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 10, 2003)

excellent laurie    i am soo happy for you.  it makes a world of difference in your skill level also.  how did you bypass the other contract if you don't mind me asking?

i had to sign a contract at a kung fu school i was attenting.  my work schedule was changed and i was unable to attend class.  i spoke with the sifu and we disolved the contract.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm working on the contract thing at the moment. Hehehehehe. One of of the black belts at my new school happens to be a lawer, and I spoke with him on wednsday. We'll see what happens 

And my man wants to stay at the old dojang


----------



## Mike Clarke (Jan 11, 2003)

Sorry it's taken a while to reply.

Kenpomachine,

My students are not in the position to ask for a test or decline one. I don't operate a karate club, I run a traditional karate dojo.
I don't have members, I have students [people who are studying the 'art' of karate, not just training in it].
A dojo is not a democracy, my students do as I ask of them or look for a different teacher, it's that simple. My job is to help them find the essence of our system [goju-ryu] and then get rid of them, not keep them hanging on my my apron strings forever so I can milk them for cash. I don't make my living from karate so I have no reason to keep my students happy.

Kennethku,

In the normal course of the year I hold two tests for promotion April and October. Depending on the students work rate and effort they are either invited to test or not. They always recieve an invite as I can't see a student in my dojo not doing their best. However, I will not issue an invitation to someone who has not done the work and made the progress needed to pass to the next  stage. I don't see the point in doing this. 
I know all my students very well, and I know their level of skill. The only reason I test them formaly is to give them a chance to fail through nerves. 

Hope this answers your questions.

Mike.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 11, 2003)

I don't like to take tests. The only one that makes a little sense to me is the black belt one, as you're getting into a new way of understanding (or a new dimension  ) the martial art you're training and studying.

But Mike, I like your policies very much :asian:  :asian: That's how I understand martial arts... more or less.

Fyi, I have tested in kenpo, as my teacher wanted me to do so, but not in TKD as I wasn't going to train for long and the teacher didn't mind me doing so. 

Not liking a thing doesn't imply avoiding it at all costs.


----------



## white belt (Jan 11, 2003)

KKid,

Congrats on finding a new TKD school that you like!  I am TKD Moo Duk Kwan also.  The rank thing can be touchy, if moving from McDojang to Real McCoy.  It puts the new Instructor in an unpopular position, sometimes.  Put yourself in his shoes if there are any differences.  Keep showing your husband the joint locks and things you are learning that he isn't and maybe the "bug" will bite him".  Good luck!

On the subject of time and rank.  My GM would hold students (as I now do) at a rank, if they are lacking in social graces or reliant on too few techniques.  Offering to assist another of lower rank plays into the mix also.  Without contribution, the family tree potentially bears less fruit.  Survival of the art form is then threatened.  Communicating with other human beings IS self defense practice and it sharpens ones ability to teach another at our DoJang.

Good positive thread,
white belt


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 11, 2003)

white belt wrote:

<Congrats on finding a new TKD school that you like!  I am TKD Moo Duk Kwan also.  The rank thing can be touchy, if moving from McDojang to Real McCoy.  It puts the new Instructor in an unpopular position, sometimes.  Put yourself in his shoes if there are any differences.  Keep showing your husband the joint locks and things you are learning that he isn't and maybe the "bug" will bite him".  Good luck!>

Thanks  I was also in Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan (before moving to NY), so my new instructor is also looking at that. After my trail period, he said he would let me know. I'm really not worried about it (rank). I'm happy for the fact that I'm actually learning self defense! Unlike the McDojang.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 11, 2003)

[QUOTE ...I'm happy for the fact that I'm actually learning self defense! Unlike the McDojang. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Good for you!  One should always be happy where their training at or it's time to move on. Unfortunately in this day and age you mostly find the bad ones out number the good.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 11, 2003)

I agree.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, unfortunately that's true... :shrug:


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a 1st dan in 2 traditional styles and 1 in an ecclectic freestyle.

 I started at the age of 6 and I am now 38.


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 25, 2004)

Who needs a belt?


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually I need a belt - to hold up my pants!  I tried the whole suspenders thing and it made me look stupid.  Mr. Miyagi says that we don't need belts except to hold up our pants!   :ultracool


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2004)

I remember a newspaper ad , in Honolulu many years ago advertising you can get a black belt in one year!  The school is no longer around, but was popular at the time.

 Every school has there own ways to promote students.  Elvis was promote to 7th degree by his 6th degree instructor.  I heard of schools giving black belts in two years of training, our school it takes about fives or more years. Aloha!


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I just answered a similar question in another poll, only this time I answered advanced, since I have recently graduated to 3rd brown in EPAK


----------



## Jaymeister (Jan 30, 2005)

I had an orange belt in TKD, but I haven't been active in a long time.


----------



## Sin (Jan 31, 2005)

This poll is going to be very invalid cause people are usually always advancing


----------



## Tidy_Sammy (Feb 8, 2005)

I got up to green belt when I practised TKD.


----------



## Dronak (Feb 13, 2005)

AFAIK, the style I've been learning doesn't use a belt ranking system since it's a traditional CMA, but I voted for beginner since that's where I'm at.  We've been taught some higher level forms, but I don't consider that enough to put my level above beginner.


----------



## Ka'alako (Feb 18, 2005)

Kenpomachine said:
			
		

> What if they not only don't ask but decline your offer to test?


...That would depend on WHAT the reason is.  Maybe they just need some positive encouragement from their instructor.  If their reason is that they just want to keep a low profile and keep a (deceptively) low rank so that they can somewhat assasinate the lowly ranked students, they're gonna get a warning and if they willfully continue to shirk their responsibilties -they're out.  It's mostly about responsibility, in my humble opinion.


----------



## searcher (May 31, 2005)

Go-dan in Chito-ryu is my highest rank currently.  I am close to testing for Go-dan in Okinawan kobudo, so at that time it will be even.


----------



## jbclinic (Nov 14, 2005)

i've been practicing/training over 30yrs, unofficial blue in kenpo,hblackbelt in two other styles, verbal trianed with a well known kung fu master who said i should be teaching. currently teaching in the community at churches, etc., and getting great praise not a lot of money.so where would you place this resume


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 15, 2005)

I were 7th gup in TKD.  Now, I'm all white belted in karate.


----------



## Sam (Nov 16, 2005)

jbclinic said:
			
		

> unofficial blue in kenpo


 
how can you have an unoffical blue?


----------



## KingofSpades (Nov 16, 2005)

sparky said:
			
		

> As an average amongest all arts - what would be the lenght of time in rank between black belt degrees
> 
> everybody???


 

I would say about 4 years


----------



## Korppi76 (Nov 17, 2005)

Just got 3th Black in aikido. 
I think I got it quite fast. It only took 13 years.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

Korppi76 said:
			
		

> Just got 3th Black in aikido.
> I think I got it quite fast. It only took 13 years.



Heh. I'm guessing you're pretty pleased with yourself nonetheless...congratulations!


----------



## TimoS (Nov 17, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Now, I'm all white belted in karate.



Yep, me too, although in my case it's because in our club we only have two belt colors: white and black  (and I'm testing for black in about a month from now)


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 17, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> how can you have an unoffical blue?


 
I had an "unnofficial blue" in Danzan-ryu jujitsu because the teacher (a nidan) no longer belonged to his association and, therefore, did not register any rank promotions. I also held an unofficial brown belt in Shotokan Karate for similiar reasons. Both circumstances were valid training and, indeed, more valuable than the "official" black I later received.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2005)

Sounds official enough to me.


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2006)

It took me 18 years to get to IV Dan (about a year ago).  Color belts may test (if ready and cleared by their instructor) as often as every 3 months; you have to be a high red belt (1st gup) for a minimum of 6 months before testing to I Dan.  After that, the minimum is 1 year for each Dan you are testing for - so, from I Dan to II Dan is at least 2 years, from II Dan to III Dan is at least 3 years, etc.  Due to life events (grad school, divorce, etc.) it took me 7 years to move from II Dan to III Dan, but I really didn't mind - I like _having _tested, but the testing itself makes me crazy!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 6, 2006)

sparky said:
			
		

> five to seven years = 1st Black


It took me ten years


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

2nd Degree BB


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll answer after I come back from mt test next week:ultracool


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 9, 2007)

OOOH good luck Iceman!!!     

There does seem to be a whole lot more lower ranks on here than actually post... or is my perception wrong?


----------



## exile (Mar 9, 2007)

The results in this poll are kind of funny to consider: most of the posts seem to be from 2002/2003, so if we assume that most of the voting was done then, when the poll was most active, thenas one of the earlier posters already notedwith normal promotion rates, an awful lot of the people who were beginners half a decade or so ago are going to be dan grades now (assuming that they didn't drop out of the MAs). From another of the early posts it's pretty clear that the biggest numbers were in the `beginner' category. So the poll now represents a kind of time-periscope on the board membership's history in the arts, distorted slightly by the latest entries; it's not clear that from it we can conclude _anything_ about what the current state of things is.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a 3rd Degree Black in two different styles.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 9, 2007)

I am currently at Blue/green in SKK


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 11, 2007)

sparky said:


> As an average amongest all arts - what would be the lenght of time in rank between black belt degrees
> 
> everybody???



3 years in ours, i'm currently 2nd black


----------



## loyalonehk (Mar 11, 2007)

Without going into detail, I can honestly say that one of my stripes, took longer to earn than it took me to earn my black belt in the first place.  :uhohh: 

And no I have not taken a break in training since I started back in Jan 1986.  I _*earned*_ my white belt in April of 1986.

Been a student of the arts ever since.


----------



## tom fox (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been in Martial Arts for over 33 yrs. only fifth dan here.


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 20, 2008)

im purple in karate before i quit ..


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 20, 2008)

sparky said:


> For the sake of people without styles that rank would it be agreeable that
> less that one year = Beginner
> one to three years = Intermidiate
> three to five years = Advanced
> ...



Heh well in that case I'm a 10th dan aren't I?  (*NOT!*) Seeing how I've been doing MA for longer than I've been caving (which is 33+ years)... This is unrealistic in the sense that each art is different in the ranking system. Even those without rank it may take longer to learn one technique over the other. Not to mention there are those who take sometimes three or five years hiatus between lessons. If by that you meant continually... it will still vary from art to art and thus the chart (above) can't be used as an accurate or even a theoretical model. 


			
				chufeng said:
			
		

> I guess this poll is OK...but why differentiate above third dan???
> With the exception of self-promoted folks, and Belt-mill black belts, anyone above third dan should be able to provide you all with plenty of good information...then again, those most likely to respond with lofty rank are exactly those who you should probably be most leary of...



chufeng, while there are those who self-promote, several of the higher ranking belts here, as far as I know above 5th are legit. There are kenpoists here who can verify via linage their dans. 

MT has striven to maintain integrity among it's members as far as personal (real-life) ranks. It helps maintain the overall integrity of the forum. I myself have been and probably always will consider myself as a permanent white belt. :asian:


----------



## Kwan Jang (Mar 20, 2008)

Going by that chart, I should have been ninth or tenth dan several years ago and here I am a lowly 6th dan. Our assn. has a minimum of 4 years to first dan, 2 additional years to second, 3 years to third, 4 years to 4th, but where we differ from many others is there is a minimum of 6 years for each dan above 4th. Also, we have very high testing standards for each master-level degree exam rather than an auto-promotion or token test.


----------



## Stategirlwv (Mar 21, 2008)

I have been studying Ko Sutemi Seiei Kan since the end of October, I will be testing for my green belt at the end of April. Usually we have to wait 3 months before testing again, however because I took to it rather quickly I tested for my yellow belt after only 3 weeks. But now I am on track for testing every 3 months. 

This is my first post!!


----------



## Carol (Mar 21, 2008)

Stategirlwv said:


> I have been studying Ko Sutemi Seiei Kan since the end of October, I will be testing for my green belt at the end of April. Usually we have to wait 3 months before testing again, however because I took to it rather quickly I tested for my yellow belt after only 3 weeks. But now I am on track for testing every 3 months.
> 
> This is my first post!!



Welcome aboard, Stategirlwv!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 21, 2008)

Kwan Jang said:


> Going by that chart, I should have been ninth or tenth dan several years ago and here I am a lowly 6th dan. Our assn. has a minimum of 4 years to first dan, 2 additional years to second, 3 years to third, 4 years to 4th, but where we differ from many others is there is a minimum of 6 years for each dan above 4th. Also, we have very high testing standards for each master-level degree exam rather than an auto-promotion or token test.


 
Yeah, me too. :shrug:After 25 years, I'm a 3rd Dan. It is what it is & I'm fine with it. I love that chart, tho!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 21, 2008)

Stategirlwv said:


> I have been studying Ko Sutemi Seiei Kan since the end of October, I will be testing for my green belt at the end of April. Usually we have to wait 3 months before testing again, however because I took to it rather quickly I tested for my yellow belt after only 3 weeks. But now I am on track for testing every 3 months.
> 
> This is my first post!!


 
I also wish to welcome you! Happy posting.


----------



## YoungMan (Mar 23, 2008)

5th Dan Kukkiwon and Chung Do Kwan. Been practicing for 25 years (I turn 40 this year). I'd like to know who the person is that claimed 9th-10th Dan.


----------



## TimoS (Mar 23, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> 5th Dan Kukkiwon and Chung Do Kwan. Been practicing for 25 years (I turn 40 this year). I'd like to know who the person is that claimed 9th-10th Dan.



Maybe it's someone from Bujinkan


----------



## Stategirlwv (Mar 24, 2008)

:wavey:
Thanks to everyone who has welcomed me!! I have been "lurking" for a few months reading some of the other posts. And finally just decided to jump in.


----------



## kailat (Apr 1, 2008)

jumping onto the band wagon here today!  Mainly because im bored and at work.. trying to find something fun to do while at work...  LOL  

But as i've heard alot of stories on here... i too like many am a go-dan (5thdan) in American Karate system.  

 I first started in 86', then earned my shodan in 91'.  It was almost 8 yrs later due to a brief break in that system that I finally came back and was awarded nidan- and then in 01 I was awarded sandan, 04 (yondon) and recently in 2006 I was awarded Godan...

 But i have several other instructor ranks held in Kali, and FMA


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

sparky said:


> For the sake of people without styles that rank would it be agreeable that
> 
> less that one year = Beginner
> one to three years = Intermidiate
> ...


 

45 years so by this chart I would be a 18th dan because of how long. I just do not understand logic like this.

To answer the question I hold two ranks 4th in TKD and a 5th in Karate so what does that mean nothing I still have alot to learn.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 6, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> 45 years so by this chart I would be a 18th dan because of how long. I just do not understand logic like this.
> 
> To answer the question I hold to ranks 4th in TKD and a 5th in Karate so what does that mean nothing I still have alot to learn.


 
You & me both, sir.

Judging by Sparky's chart, I'd be a 9th or 10th Dan by now. I'll shoot for the 9th. Cuz, I'm a TKD guy & if I were a 10th Dan, that means I'd be dead. Since I'm still able to type, I'll take the 9th Dan.:bangahead:


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> You & me both, sir.
> 
> Judging by Sparky's chart, I'd be a 9th or 10th Dan by now. I'll shoot for the 9th. Cuz, I'm a TKD guy & if I were a 10th Dan, that means I'd be dead. Since I'm still able to type, I'll take the 9th Dan.:bangahead:


 
So true so I would be dead and burried for a long time.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 6, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> So true so I would be dead and burried for a long time.


 

So, you are doing pretty good for an 18th Dan. Rock on, sir!:bangahead:


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> So, you are doing pretty good for an 18th Dan. Rock on, sir!:bangahead:


 
I am suppose to be testing for 5th next year, we shall see.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 6, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I am suppose to be testing for 5th next year, we shall see.


 
Excellent!:asian:


----------



## Jdokan (May 13, 2008)

[
*These ranks are to be your real life ranks not martial talk ranks* 
Just thought I should clear that up[/quote]

Good thing!!
I confused with my MT rank...I've gone backwards it seems....
back to purple...maybe I was bad and demoted......


----------



## ihraxhunnie (May 14, 2008)

yeah i didn't read all 8 pages but i'd also like to know who claimed the 9/10 rank. 

out of curiosity, can other styles award a 10th degree before death? Although I've studied karate as a secondary style off and on for about 10 years, I've done all of my reports and history on TKD because that's where i hold my 2nd dan, and I'm sure on the fact that only a few have been officially awarded the rank of 10th dan upon death.

and as for moving up the ranks, is it just my dojang or do others go for two years before 2nd dan, 3 years before 3rd, four years before 4th etc?


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

ihraxhunnie said:


> yeah i didn't read all 8 pages but i'd also like to know who claimed the 9/10 rank.
> 
> out of curiosity, can other styles award a 10th degree before death? Although I've studied karate as a secondary style off and on for about 10 years, I've done all of my reports and history on TKD because that's where i hold my 2nd dan, and I'm sure on the fact that only a few have been officially awarded the rank of 10th dan upon death.
> 
> and as for moving up the ranks, is it just my dojang or do others go for two years before 2nd dan, 3 years before 3rd, four years before 4th etc?


 
Actually at my school the only timeframe is what the KKW states but do not hold me to it because each individual needs there own time to get to the poinf of testing, muts of my students wait at least three year between first and second. and probaly 4-6 yeata between 2 and 3, for myself I waited about 19 years between 3 and 4 th by choice.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Actually at my school the only timeframe is what the KKW states but do not hold me to it because each individual needs there own time to get to the poinf of testing, muts of my students wait at least three year between first and second. and probaly 4-6 yeata between 2 and 3, for myself I waited about 19 years between 3 and 4 th by choice.


 
According to the KKW website, it's 1 year wait between 1st & 2nd, 2 year wait between 2nd & 3rd, 3 years between 3rd & 4th Dan, etc.


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> According to the KKW website, it's 1 year wait between 1st & 2nd, 2 year wait between 2nd & 3rd, 3 years between 3rd & 4th Dan, etc.


 
I know I follow KKW but we only test when the person is ready and for me that takes more than one year. I believe in being complete and remember those are minimal guidelines.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I know I follow KKW but we only test when the person is ready and for me that takes more than one year. I believe in being complete and remember those are minimal guidelines.


 
My mistake Terry. I thought you were looking for the KKW guidelines. GM Sell uses the "3 years for 3rd, 4 for 4th, etc." timeframe as well. In most cases, it makes sense. It frustrates me a bit, given my situation, tho.:boing1:


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> My mistake Terry. I thought you were looking for the KKW guidelines. GM Sell uses the "3 years for 3rd, 4 for 4th, etc." timeframe as well. In most cases, it makes sense. It frustrates me a bit, given my situation, tho.:boing1:


I completely understand, How come he does not skip dan you?


----------



## IcemanSK (May 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I completely understand, How come he does not skip dan you?


 
I don't know, I've never asked. Perhaps if I were closer to his part of the world & saw him more than once a year, he might. My guess is that it makes it harder when we're not in the kind of close contact that I would be if I saw him more. I don't really worry about it, tho. All the young masters still call me "sir" when they find out how long I've been training.:mst:


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> I don't know, I've never asked. Perhaps if I were closer to his part of the world & saw him more than once a year, he might. My guess is that it makes it harder when we're not in the kind of close contact that I would be if I saw him more. I don't really worry about it, tho. All the young masters still call me "sir" when they find out how long I've been training.:mst:


 
Now those are true Master then.


----------



## ihraxhunnie (May 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Actually at my school the only timeframe is what the KKW states but do not hold me to it because each individual needs there own time to get to the poinf of testing, muts of my students wait at least three year between first and second. and probaly 4-6 yeata between 2 and 3, for myself I waited about 19 years between 3 and 4 th by choice.



yeah i waited 6 years between 1st and 2nd.. i'm most likely not going to go for my 3rd in the three year min... i could probably be ready if i really worked at it but i'm really starting to get back into my american freestyle karate so i'm spending more time at the dojo and less at the dojang


----------



## Drac (Jun 6, 2008)

I was *TOLD* that I'm going to test for 2nd Dan in Nov.. The Ukes are already lining up to take a shot at the old fat grey haired cop, it ain't gonna be pretty...


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm testing in August...  Not looking forward to the PT portion, 'cause some lazy fat guy moved into my living room when I wasn't looking, and took my seat!


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I was advanced in Kempo, but now back down to Beginner in Northern Longfist.   Looking forward to becoming black belt in this style though in a few years.  Great poll by the way !!!


----------

